# i am working on an event and i need your help!



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i am planning to put together a little gathering in my town basically a speech at my college teaching people about pitbulls. im going to have flyers to hang and info packets to give to those who come. this is where you guys come in. i need ideas of places to hand out the flyers to attract the right audience (mostly people who arent pro pitbull to try and teach them although it would be nice to have some pro there for support.) i already got basics like the vets and dog pounds but where else.? i also need an omission statement there are so manny things i can use for the statement but i need something powerful that will get to the people the most and you guys are the perfect people to ask. one idea i came up with evolves around this is to protect the ones who will die for our love. but i dont really think so. i may need something a little longer and with a little more impact. and what do you guys think of this? if i can i would very much so like an appearence from cesar milan but that i think will be tricky to do! im also going to bring a few pits to show people the true nature of the breed. i would love some advise so let me know what you think! if i can i will try to get the media in on it! that would be great!


----------



## BullPunk77 (Jul 30, 2007)

in chicago we have major issues with dog fighting so apbt have a really bad rep. so i am working on flyers with facts about apbt what i was planning is putting some classic famous pits up like the dog from little rascals, and also some sad pics of abused dogs and some of dogs with children on the back side will be facts i will post it as soon as i am done you should od the same and we can compare and share ideas!!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i was thinking along the same line. i wanted to use that pitbull that won some medals from world war 1 or some war around that period. i believe his name was stubby.


----------



## ashbash91 (Aug 22, 2007)

If you are going to pass out flyers but them in all local pet stores! That is where I see a lot of shows and things like that in my area, the vet is also a good place! around the schools in your area... you can even put it in the paper! 

We did this before at our high school and we put up flyers in the school, in the local library, in the pet stores, the vets around here, the groomers, in the news papers, on our myspaces, all over! and a lot of people showed up to the event! We did it at our high school in my senior year... it was a good event... We held it in the gym because it is huge! and my family and our friends brought a couple of there pitbulls and bullies and we talked about the difference between the two, about BSL, and we educated everyone and taught them that dog fighting was wrong.. we showed parts of the video "off the chain" and had a power point presentation... It was a very good event and by the end of the day everyone there wanted to adopt a pitbull and we changed a lot of peoples minds about how they felt about the pitbulls/bullies...


----------



## BlueDiva (Jul 20, 2007)

If anyone needs ideas or help with a flyer let me know


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Those are all good ideas. You can give packets to your local politicians and news media folks too.

We can help you with your mission statement. Take a look here for some ideas


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks for the info Judy. We are hoping to have a pet expo here next ysummer put on by my group and my sister and I are going to have a booth on BSL. So this will help us greatly.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

MY MIKADO said:


> Thanks for the info Judy. We are hoping to have a pet expo here next ysummer put on by my group and my sister and I are going to have a booth on BSL. So this will help us greatly.


A pet expo, that's great! Let me know how else I can help you guys.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

do you think if i wrote a one or two page essay about pitbulls and the problems with bsl it would be a good idea to put it in the paper? i thought it would be kind of clever to title it "the probhlem with pitbulls" to grab haters attention or other people who will think they are reading something bad about the breed but then go on and get them by talking about bsl and how we actually need to help them. so i could use the title as a trick but i was worried if people may not read the article and just still go on thinking pitbulls are dangerous. so i would appreciate some input!


----------



## bkwil (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats a great idea. Where are you located at. I know here in NEW YORK you can go to the many dog parks and hand them out at anygiven time and the word will get around. I know at the dog parks the people there are not to fond of apbt i went once with a 9 month old dog and the people started to leave and one lady was screaming at me and even called the park ranger on me. Another place is craigslist i see alot of different ads there when i put dog in the search bar


----------

